# honda hr215-carb problem?



## ht74 (Jul 30, 2010)

my 12 year old Honda HR215 mower seems to have carb problems.

I can get it to start and run (sluggish) if I hold the buttefly valve closed, but when the valve opens the engine will sputter and die.

I have tried spraying carb cleaner into the carb but it hasn't helped so far. I haven't completely removed the carb because I'm not sure how to undo and replace the 3 linkages.

If the problem is in the carb, how is the best way to undo the three linkages to remove the carb?

If I can remove the carb successfully, is soaking it in a carb cleaner solution the best way to approach the problem?

spark plug has been replaced, also air cleaner. engine seems to be in good shape.

thanks for any assistance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you take the fuel line off first, then lift the throttle linkage out and then the tension spring, you can usually slide the carburetor off the studs and work the "Z" bend off the choke linkage and remove the carburetor. 

Depending on the condition of the carburetor, it may or may not need to be soaked in a bath type cleaner. Remove the main jet and nozzle so you can make sure all the passages are clean. If it's very dirty then soaking is probably needed. You may want to price a complete carburetor, some of the Honda carburetors have dropped in price to a point that it's not worth messing with a very dirty one, you just replace them.


----------

